# Song Meme



## gwhoosh (Jul 31, 2008)

1] Put your iTunes, Windows Media Player, etc. on shuffle.
2] For each question, press the next button to get your answer.
3] YOU MUST WRITE THAT SONG NAME DOWN NO MATTER HOW SILLY IT SOUNDS.

All answers are set up like this~
Song - Artist
[ comment ]

-----
My Answers 

IF SOMEONE SAYS "IS THIS OKAY?" YOU SAY?
"Open Arms" - Journey
[....hug?]

HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
"American Baby" - Dave Matthews Band
[ somewhat accurate]

WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
"Morning Theft" - Jeff Buckley
[LOL a bad boy I guess.]

HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
"Smack That" - Akon feat. Eminem
[:grumpy:]

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
"Pon De Replay" - Rhianna
[? :?]

WHAT IS YOUR MOTTO?
"I Write Sins not Tragedies" - Panic! At the Disco
[Not very optimistic I think]

WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
"All I Have to give" - Backstreet Boys
[umm...I'm generous?]

WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
"On the Wings of Love" - Clay Aken
[ Sounds lovely]

WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT OFTEN?
"99 Luftballoons" - Nena
[LOL I'm so complex]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND(S)?
"Sexy Can I" - Ray J feat. Yung Berg
[:shock:]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"Teardrops on my guitar" - Taylor Swift
[]

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
"I got it from my mama" - Will.I.Am
[ I'll take this as a compliment]

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
"This is Why I'm Hot" - Mims
[lol sure]

WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"Faster" - Plain White T's
[My pulse that is] 

WHAT WILL YOU DANCE TO AT YOUR WEDDING?
"Two Step" - Dave Matthew's Band
[mmm not bad]

WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
"Welcome to the Black Parade" - My Chemical Romance
[D: *cry*]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
"What's My Age Again?" - Blink182
[




lolz]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 31, 2008)

I apologise for the huge amount of crap on my iTunes, I have 8k songs so I have alot of weird stuff!



IF SOMEONE SAYS "IS THIS OKAY?" YOU SAY?
"Do You Love Me?" - The Contours


HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
"Without Love" - Hairspray Broadway
[pretty accurate!]

WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
"Take My Breath Away" - Emma Bunton


HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
"Hairspray" - Original 1988 Film Soundtrack


WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
"Devils Got a New Disguise" - Aerosmith
[?]

WHAT IS YOUR MOTTO?
"Hey Baby" - Bruce Channel
[I have no idea]

WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
"Deeper Underground" - Jamiroquai
[What? Are they tunneling to escape me?]

WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
"Summer Breeze" - Seal and Crofts


WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT OFTEN?
"Crazy In Love" - Beyonce

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND(S)?
"I Can't Read You" - Daniel Bedingfield


WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"We Love to Boogie!" - T.Rex
[]

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
"Holding My Own" - The Darkness
[sums me up pretty well!]

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
"Danger Zone" - Various Artists - From Top Gun Sountrack


WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"I'm Sorry Miss Jackson" - Outkast


WHAT WILL YOU DANCE TO AT YOUR WEDDING?
"The Blues are Still Blue" - Belle and Sebastian
[Love the song but not really 'romantic'!]

WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
"100 Years" - Five for Fighting
[Wow, a song about death and living your life? Appropriate!]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
"Killer Queen" - Queen
[Well two of my friends are gay so this fits!]

Well, I have over 8k songs yet I manage to get two from Hairspray and 2 from the Dirty Dancing soundtrack!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

IF SOMEONE SAYS "IS THIS OKAY?" YOU SAY?
Crank That - Soulja Boy

HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
We are family - Sister Sledge

WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Now you're gone- BassHunter

HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Happy Ending- Mika



WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Rockstar- Nickel Back


WHAT IS YOUR MOTTO?
I'll be there for you- Friends Theme Tune


WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Facination- Alphabeat


WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
When you beleive- Lean Jackson


WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT OFTEN?
"Elvis Ain;t Dead- Scouting for girls

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND(S)?
Don't Play Nice- Verbalicious

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Don't stop the music- Rihanna

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Dark LAdy- Cher

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Dumb- The 411 [OMG how unfortunate!!]

WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Maybe- Emma Bunton


WHAT WILL YOU DANCE TO AT YOUR WEDDING?
Whats it gonna be- Htwo 0 ft platinum

[:?]

WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Lucky- Britney Spears

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Girls just wanna have fun -Lolly


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 2, 2008)

IF SOMEONE SAYS "IS THIS OKAY?" YOU SAY?
go the distance-Lucas grabeel


HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
can you feel the love tonight-S club 7


WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY?

still there for me-Corbin bleu

HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
find yourself-drew seeley(soooo, I'm finding myself to day, huh?:?)


WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

that's just the way we roll-Jonas brothers



WHAT IS YOUR MOTTO?

with love-Hilary duff


WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

you're taking me over-dream street(they love me, they_ really_ love me *sob, sob*)


WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

what dreams are made of-Hilary duff(that's me, dream girl)


WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT OFTEN?

waiting for you-Jordan Pruitt(_truuuuuue loooove_!!! apparently I'm obsessed with it if this is anything to go off of!)


WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND(S)?

kids of the future(ah, yes. *WE ARE THE FUTURE*!! LOL!:biggrin2



WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

chemicals react-al & aj(well, _something_ happens...........)

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

fallen for you-ruby blue(i just can't seem to stop crushing on boys. at least I've stopped going for ones who're 4-5 years older than me)


WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

stay beautiful-Taylor swift(beauty is only skin deep, people!)



WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

someone's watching over me-Hilary duff(hehehehehe, now_ that_ ones funny!)



WHAT WILL YOU DANCE TO AT YOUR WEDDING?

when you look me in the eyes-Jonas brothers(as my friend would say..........sweeeeet!)


WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

it's my turn now-keke Palmer(i didn't know i still had that on here...........:shock


WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?

can you feel the love tonight-Sara Paxton(lotsa love.....and the occupational kidding and/or prank................)



not all of these are the ones i hit, i have some German language tracks for school on there too, so i had to skip over those(they're like, track 1, track 2, etc.)


i just love putting notes on each song..............


----------



## Becca (Aug 2, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
> 
> fallen for you-ruby blue(i just can't seem to stop crushing on boys. at least I've stopped going for ones who're 4-5 years older than me)


OMG THATS WHAT I DO :?


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Aug 4, 2008)

IF SOMEONE SAYS "IS THIS OKAY?" YOU SAY?
"I need a hero" -Shrek 2 Sountrack
[hahaha]

HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
"Lightning" -Dispatch
[fast? lol]

WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
"Steady as we go" -Dave Matthews Band
[hahaha yea.]

HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
"Caps and Bottles"- Dropkick Murphys
[?]

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
"Call and Answer"- Barenaked Ladies

WHAT IS YOUR MOTTO?
"If you want me" -Glen Hansard (Once sountrack)
[hmmm.]

WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
"Mass in C minor" -Mozart
[???]

WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
"That was yesterday" - Foreigner
[  Thanks mom and dad... lol]

WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT OFTEN?
"What's your fantasy" -Ludacris
[:grumpy:]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND(S)?
"Love generation"- Bob Sinclar
[  ]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"BLue Christmas"- Sheryl Crow
[Oh great. hahah]

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
"Kiaya" - Changes in the Weather
[??]

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
"Don't panic"- Coldplay
[hmmm that would be nice....]

WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"#34" -Dave Matthews Band
[ok...]

WHAT WILL YOU DANCE TO AT YOUR WEDDING?
"Rollercoaster" - B*witched
[****. maybe that means i wont get married- cause that would suck...]

WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
"If I fell" -The beatles
[nice.]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
"Perfect World" -Sublime
[awesome!]


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 4, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
> ...


when your younger the older ones are _sooo_ much more mature! still are, but at least at 14 the ones your agearen't acting like like _really_ little boys any more.......................most of the time!

i've discovered that they're 'nicer' when they're not around other boys, LOL!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2008)

IF SOMEONE SAYS "IS THIS OKAY?" YOU SAY?
"Redneck Yacht Club" - Craig Morgan
[i guess that means I want a big boat??]

HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
"Good Time" - Alan Jackson
[Always having a good time lol.]

WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
"Another One Bites The Dust" - Queen
[Guessing The guys don't stick with me long..haha.]

HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
"Everything I Can't Have" - Robin Thicke
[I'm not getting what I want??]

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
"The Humpty Dance" - Digital Underground
[yah, I'm not sure...lol.]

WHAT IS YOUR MOTTO?
"Push" - Enrique Iglesias 
[no idea! haha. that's not it.]

WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
"It's a Kind of Magic" - Queen
[I'm a magical friend lol.]

WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
"369" - Cupid ft. B.O.B. [That i'm bad apparently!]

WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT OFTEN?
"Money in the Bank" - Swizz Beats
[LMAO! Too good...haha...lol. i just had to laugh at that!]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND(S)?
"The Way I Are" - Timbaland
[I guess the fact that they're like me? lol]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"We Will Rock You" - Queen
[Hmmm haha!]

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
"Candy Man" - Christina Aguilera
[I dont know..haha.]

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
"Snap Yo Fingers" - Lil' Jon
[a rapper! lol]

WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"This used to be my playground" - Madonna
[I wish that hadn't been the song next! haha...sounds WRONG!!!] 

WHAT WILL YOU DANCE TO AT YOUR WEDDING?
"Rockstar" - Prima J [that's good lol]

WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
"Here Without You" - 3 Doors Down [Couldn't be much better....]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
"Walking in the Air- Connie Talbot [We're all on cloud 9, lol.]



This was awesome! haha!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh these are so good! Ima do mine later!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh these are so good! Ima do mine later!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 24, 2009)

IF SOMEONE SAYS "IS THIS OKAY?" YOU SAY?
"Just Dance"-Lady Gaga
(Lol I could see myself sayin that)

HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
"I will Always Love you"
(Hmmm...)

WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?

"Here Comes Goodbye" Rascal Flatts (Funny, its about a girl breaking up with a guy.

HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
"You'll Be In My Heart" - Phil Collins
[Hmm.....]

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
"Yellow Roses" - Dolly Parton
[I don't even know what this songs about lol]

WHAT IS YOUR MOTTO?
"The Day I Fall In Love" - James Ingram and Dolly Parton
[I guess because I haven'tfallen in loveyet lol]

WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
"Cry" - Mandy Moore
[I make my friends cry???]

WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
"Hey Mickey" - Bring Iton soundtrack[Hahaha!!!]

WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT OFTEN?
"National Anthem" - Carrie Underwood
[Hey what can I say, I love America!! Lol]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND(S)?
"Is There Life out There" - Reba McIntire
[ Do they have lives without me? lol!]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"Taking Chances" - Celine Dion
[Wow how freaking true! Taking chances on getting him lol]

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
"Don't Take My Heart and Put It on the Shelf" - Jonas Bros
[Not sure.....]

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
"At The beginning" - Donna lewis and some guy
[Hmm my life will beginning?]

WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"Disturbia" - Rihanna
[Apparently he scares me?!] 

WHAT WILL YOU DANCE TO AT YOUR WEDDING?
"Forever" - RascalFlatts[It would be good if it wasn't about death.]

WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
"Love Who You Love" - Rascal Flatts [Live life to the fullest and love to the greatest]

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
"Appreciate"- Nick Jonas[I appreciate them!!]

This was so fun! I am gonna post it onmyspace!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 25, 2009)

IF SOMEONE SAYS "IS THIS OKAY?" YOU SAY?
"Ain't talkin bout love" Van Halen lol!

HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
"Beautiful" Akon, talk about concidence lol!

WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL? I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper lol! A bit young me now! 

HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
right now - Akon hummmm lol! (not even going there)

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Eruption - Van Halen eerrrrmmm?!? 


WHAT IS YOUR MOTTO?
My Immortal - Evanescense (i'm immortal lol!) 

WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Boom boom pow - B.E.P (I'm full of energy lol)

WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Don't Phunk with my Heart - B.E.P (more like they should'nt phunk with mine lol)

WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT OFTEN?
Sonne - Rammstein (means sun in german)

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND(S)?
Hey mama - B.E.P again eeerrrrmmm?!?

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Don't eat the yellow snow - Frank Zappa lol!!!!! 

WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Montana - Frank Zappa 

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
I Don't Care - Fall out Boy, I do I do!

WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
I'm not okay - My Chemical Romance, yes I'm bowled over by love!

WHAT WILL YOU DANCE TO AT YOUR WEDDING?
I'm the Slime - Frank Zappa, lol!!!

WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Fell in love with a girl - the white stripes, well if I did I didn't know it!

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
you really got me - Van Halen, Yeah as a great friend!


----------

